# hamm march 2008



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

someone on here is selling tickets for the hamm show in march 2008. It says the coach will be picking up on the 14/03/08. I thought the show was on the 8th? am i right. heres the link 2 it:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/72157-hamm-march-2008-reptile-expo.html


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, well that would be no good


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

maybe its for cleaning crew?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

The otganisers have in fact changed the date fron the second saturday 8th to the third saturday which is the 15th


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

so the show is on saturday 15th march 08?


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

It would be great for me if the show was really moved to the 15th.

I'm desperate to go to Hamm, but to this date all Hamm and Houten shows fell on a saturday I was on shift.

I'll be working on the 8th, but I'm off work on the 15th 

By the way, I'll do a thread about this now :crazy:


----------

